# Shrimp Bait, How To Make It, short video



## tarpon1716 (Sep 4, 2014)

Cast netting live marine shrimp is great family sport and fun that's inexpensive, and a great way to beat summer and early autumn heat. Making and using home-made bait to attract shrimp to areas for cast netting is deadly effective, and it's easy and inexpensive to do.


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 5, 2014)

The video is informative and well done. 

While baiting shrimp is legal in Florida and South Carolina, Georgia prohibits it.  For the Georgia viewers, here on GON--

"Shrimp “Baiting” Prohibited
It is unlawful to place, deposit, distribute, or scatter any bait of any kind in, on, or over any waters so as to lure, attract, or entice shrimp toward the bait or to cause shrimp to congregate in the area where bait is placed. It is illegal to knowingly fish for shrimp in baited waters."

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/fishing/shrimp-crab-shellfish-bait-minnows/


----------



## Scrapy (Sep 6, 2014)

Steve762us said:


> The video is informative and well done.
> 
> While baiting shrimp is legal in Florida and South Carolina, Georgia prohibits it.  For the Georgia viewers, here on GON--
> 
> ...



Yes, even in SC the permit costs $35. You don't always catch a 48 qt limit . The 50# bag of fishmeal costs $50 the kaolin clay for a binder cost $5 and is mixed by some half and half but by me about 1/4 meal to 3/4 clay.  Gas in the truck, food and drink, five hours from start to finish . Ride home, pull heads, get to bed by one AM. Sometimes you wonder if it is worth it on nights the wind is blowing you into the poles and the driver or the thrower can't get his stuff straight and you only get a half a cooler full and then divide that in half . LOL But sometimes its very pleasant experience but sometimes not. And I live 30 minutes from where I shrimp. Some folks drag a boat 2 hours to start with. Got to think about it.


----------

